# empty....xmas eve edit



## binga63 (Dec 25, 2016)

it was too hot last night to sleep...so I played


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 25, 2016)

so cool...
looks like an oil painting. 
this is photographic art taken to the next level of awesome.


----------



## Desert Rose (Dec 25, 2016)

This is what people are talking about when they say overediting ruins pictures. Lol
I'd like to see a better less processed edit of this shot I think it could look nice.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 25, 2016)

Your mind is obviously a very mysterious place to compile these images. LOL As Pixmedic said you take photographic art to a new level of awesome!


----------



## otherprof (Dec 25, 2016)

binga63 said:


> it was too hot last night to sleep...so I played
> View attachment 132036


I am reminded of a quote from Dali, " The difference between me and a madman is that I am not mad."
Keep shaking things up!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas 2016 to you. The day dawned here, silent,still of air, cold (40 degrees Ferenheit), and foggy. Last night I slept with a heated rice bag in the bed, at my feet. Sure enjoyed seeing a new post from you.You photo post was sort of a small Christmas gift. I hope your upcoming 2017 is a good year.


----------



## binga63 (Dec 25, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Merry Christmas 2016 to you. The day dawned here, silent,still of air, cold (40 degrees Ferenheit), and foggy. Last night I slept with a heated rice bag in the bed, at my feet. Sure enjoyed seeing a new post from you.You photo post was sort of a small Christmas gift. I hope your upcoming 2017 is a good year.


thank you...I wish peace and creativity to  you for 2017.....last night slept on top of the bed the temp had peaked at 37 degrees celcius making for interesting sleep in a house with no air con..thank god for the overhead fans...


Desert Rose said:


> This is what people are talking about when they say overediting ruins pictures. Lol
> I'd like to see a better less processed edit of this shot I think it could look nice.


the model was "over"processed on purposed I wanted her to look plastic


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 25, 2016)

Bizzare image and I love it! Love the processing, very keen treatment of the skin, fits like a glove with the image. I always love your art. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Desert Rose (Dec 26, 2016)

binga63 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas 2016 to you. The day dawned here, silent,still of air, cold (40 degrees Ferenheit), and foggy. Last night I slept with a heated rice bag in the bed, at my feet. Sure enjoyed seeing a new post from you.You photo post was sort of a small Christmas gift. I hope your upcoming 2017 is a good year.
> ...


Then more gloss is in order. She just looks fuzzy and the perspective is off. If seen from straight on as in this pic you would see both insides equally.
It also wouldn't be plain black inside if plastic.
You also forgot the hair in back unless she is bald at the back of her head.
You started a lot of things here but never finished it out.


----------



## binga63 (Dec 26, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> binga63 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Ok I'll bite.....you make assumptions....according to your taste....which I am not editing for
plastic can be either matte or gloss
you've never seen black plastic?
I thought about the hair but as the side which I have shown as hollow is leaning to the left, I made the call that the hair would also fall that way...and made the edge sharp instead of hairy
If cut dead center and viewed straight on you wouldn't see anything...showing her hollow left and right seemed wrong to me....the person who I am editing for
I take my edits as far as I want...and I'm happy


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 26, 2016)

I had a girl do this to me once while on a date. It was freaky! I hope you have a wonderful new year....


----------



## binga63 (Dec 26, 2016)

hahaha thanks Rick....hope your 2017 is awesome


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Jan 25, 2017)

Desert Rose said:


> This is what people are talking about when they say overediting ruins pictures. Lol
> I'd like to see a better less processed edit of this shot I think it could look nice.


I disagree with this. No such thing as "over edited" and nothing ruins pictures. That's why it is art. The rules in place are meant to be broken. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

